# in gallons please



## mad scientist (May 14, 2009)

i have an exo terra tank 24x18x18 what is this in gallons i have searched the internet high and bloody low for the answer and can find it no were can someone help cheers


----------



## fizzy (Apr 18, 2009)

try this site

Aquarium and Fish Tank Volume Calculator

D


----------



## lincsflier (May 28, 2009)

Hi for volume of the total tank its L x W x D in inches multiplied by 6.25 to give you the volume in UK gallons and then multiply by 4.54 for litres.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

this is the site i use Quick Calculator for Aquariums

its about 28 UK gallons


----------



## mad scientist (May 14, 2009)

cheers guys much appreciated as always :2thumb:


----------

